# Fossa dei Leoni e Brigate di nuovo a San Siro



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2017)

Dopo anni dallo scioglimento della Fossa dei Leoni e Brigate Rossonere a causa delle lotte interne ( La fossa imputava ai nuovi gruppi ultrà di essere collusi con Galliani e Berlusconi ) nella fantastica notte di ieri i vecchi gruppi hanno fatto ritorno a San Siro con forte stupore di tutti. 
Altro tassello verso il ritorno del vero Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2017)

A breve foto della curva dove si li vedono i vecchi stendardi e bandiere


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Agosto 2017)

La fossa e commandos erano già presenti dall'anno scorso al 1 anello blu.


----------



## Milanforever63 (4 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo !! posso recuperare la sciarpa originale in tessuto acquistata nel lontanissimo 1981


----------



## Milanforever63 (4 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A breve foto della curva dove si li vedono i vecchi stendardi e bandiere



Grazie .. MI-TI-CO !!


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo anni dallo scioglimento della Fossa dei Leoni e Brigate Rossonere a causa delle lotte interne ( La fossa imputava ai nuovi gruppi ultrà di essere collusi con Galliani e Berlusconi ) nella fantastica notte di ieri i vecchi gruppi hanno fatto ritorno a San Siro con forte stupore di tutti.
> Altro tassello verso il ritorno del vero Milan.



Scusate ma io quando sento parlare di ultras ho solo conati di vomito..
Per me il tifo organizzato è uno dei cancri del calcio: inutile, dannoso e spesso anche brutto da vedere..

Per me lo stadio dovrebbe essere il teatro dei sogni per tutti e non un luogo in ostaggio di gente che se ne sente padrona..

Possono pure rimanere sciolti a mio avviso, non servono a nulla..


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io quando sento parlare di ultras ho solo conati di vomito..
> Per me il tifo organizzato è uno dei cancri del calcio: inutile, dannoso e spesso anche brutto da vedere..
> 
> Per me lo stadio dovrebbe essere il teatro dei sogni per tutti e non un luogo in ostaggio di gente che se ne sente padrona..
> ...



Dipende tutto o comunque tanto dalla società


----------



## krull (4 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io quando sento parlare di ultras ho solo conati di vomito..
> Per me il tifo organizzato è uno dei cancri del calcio: inutile, dannoso e spesso anche brutto da vedere..
> 
> Per me lo stadio dovrebbe essere il teatro dei sogni per tutti e non un luogo in ostaggio di gente che se ne sente padrona..
> ...



Insomma dai...ieri sera sono stati comunque importanti anche loro. 50 gradi a cantare per tutta la partita a fare coreografia e a sventolare bandiere. Loro ci sono sempre stati anche in questi anni (non mi riferisco ai capi ultras che sappiamo avere interessi)- Poi vero è che ci sono frange malavitose e lo sappiamo tutti però conosco personalmente tantissimi bravi ragazzi che vanno in curva solo per cantare e tifare. Io per primo ci sono andato per anni. E credimi, non mi sento un cancro.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo anni dallo scioglimento della Fossa dei Leoni e Brigate Rossonere a causa delle lotte interne ( La fossa imputava ai nuovi gruppi ultrà di essere collusi con Galliani e Berlusconi ) nella fantastica notte di ieri i vecchi gruppi hanno fatto ritorno a San Siro con forte stupore di tutti.
> Altro tassello verso il ritorno del vero Milan.



Erano già tornati l'anno scorso, anche se non al 2° anello. Comunque non ho certezza che sia veramente la vecchia fossa o se semplicemente usano a sbafo i loro vecchi stendardi


----------



## Black (4 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo anni dallo scioglimento della Fossa dei Leoni e Brigate Rossonere a causa delle lotte interne ( La fossa imputava ai nuovi gruppi ultrà di essere collusi con Galliani e Berlusconi ) nella fantastica notte di ieri i vecchi gruppi hanno fatto ritorno a San Siro con forte stupore di tutti.
> Altro tassello verso il ritorno del vero Milan.



dici bene. Altro tassello verso il ritorno del vero Milan. E' incredibile come tutto stia andando per il verso giusto. Questo della tifoseria proprio non me l'aspettavo.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io quando sento parlare di ultras ho solo conati di vomito..
> Per me il tifo organizzato è uno dei cancri del calcio: inutile, dannoso e spesso anche brutto da vedere..
> 
> Per me lo stadio dovrebbe essere il teatro dei sogni per tutti e non un luogo in ostaggio di gente che se ne sente padrona..
> ...



Gli ultras sono la parte più bella di quel calcio che ci stanno togliendo. Noi ultras nion siamo i delinquenti che ci dipingono i tg e giornali. La curva è una famiglia e la famiglia si ama. AVANTI ULTRAS AVANTI CURVA SUD


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Insomma dai...ieri sera sono stati comunque importanti anche loro. 50 gradi a cantare per tutta la partita a fare coreografia e a sventolare bandiere. Loro ci sono sempre stati anche in questi anni (non mi riferisco ai capi ultras che sappiamo avere interessi)- Poi vero è che ci sono frange malavitose e lo sappiamo tutti però conosco personalmente tantissimi bravi ragazzi che vanno in curva solo per cantare e tifare. Io per primo ci sono andato per anni. E credimi, non mi sento un cancro.



Uno può andare in curva a tifare anche senza essere membro di un gruppo organizzato...vanno per il Milan o per la compagnia?
Ci sono stadi dove questi tifosi organizzati di fatto vogliono comandare..invece di essere ospiti come gli altri


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> *Gli ultras sono la parte più bella di quel calcio che ci stanno togliendo*. Noi ultras nion siamo i delinquenti che ci dipingono i tg e giornali. La curva è una famiglia e la famiglia si ama. AVANTI ULTRAS AVANTI CURVA SUD



Il bello del calcio è vedere gente felice di ammirare un bel gioco non gente che si organizza per tifare manco fosse un lavoro..

Come dicevano in tanti, la professione del tifoso non esisterebbe invece a quanto pare in Italia si


----------



## krull (4 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Uno può andare in curva a tifare anche senza essere membro di un gruppo organizzato...vanno per il Milan o per la compagnia?
> Ci sono stadi dove questi tifosi organizzati di fatto vogliono comandare..invece di essere ospiti come gli altri



Ma di che parli? Ma ci sei mai stato in curva per più di qualche partita? E' un gruppo. In ogni gruppo ci sono mele marce ma dove sta il male nel cantare cori e sventolare bandiere? NOn lo capisco. Se mi parli di delinquenza e cose strane che ci girano sono concorde con te però non si deve generalizzare troppo...ricordati di Barcellona 89...E' uno stadio non un teatro dove si guarda il balletto. Tutte le squadre hanno i gruppi organizzati in tutto il mondo. E' comunque una parte


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (4 Agosto 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Erano già tornati l'anno scorso, anche se non al 2° anello. Comunque non ho certezza che sia veramente la vecchia fossa o se semplicemente usano a sbafo i loro vecchi stendardi



E' la stessa cosa che mi chiedo anche io, magari c'è solo un interesse al merchandising da parte dei capi della curva sud


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma di che parli? Ma ci sei mai stato in curva per più di qualche partita? E' un gruppo. In ogni gruppo ci sono mele marce *ma dove sta il male nel cantare cori e sventolare bandiere? NOn lo capisco*. Se mi parli di delinquenza e cose strane che ci girano sono concorde con te però non si deve generalizzare troppo...ricordati di Barcellona 89...E' uno stadio non un teatro dove si guarda il balletto. Tutte le squadre hanno i gruppi organizzati in tutto il mondo. E' comunque una parte



Infatti di male in quello non c'è nulla

C'è di male nel pensare di poter "parlare per i tifosi" nell'avere pretese, nel minacciare i dirigenti, nel fare rivendicazioni, nei comportamenti violenti (i nomi ciro esposito o vincenzo spagnolo dicono nulla a qualcuno?) nel mettere a ferro e fuoco città se qualcuno va contro presunti diritti che non esistono...

non esiste solo la curva del Milan..forse bisognerebbe guardare anche al di fuori cosa succede coi gruppi di tifosi organizzati in posti come bergamo o genova o con la lazio..

vabbé..argomento che non ha senso affrontare..ci saranno sempre visioni diverse, per me il calcio è un gioco, comincia al fischio d'inizio e finisce col triplice fischio..il resto è chiacchiere con gli amici e gioia e dolore ma non è un lavoro

Sarebbe questo il bello del calcio?


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Agosto 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Erano già tornati l'anno scorso, anche se non al 2° anello. Comunque non ho certezza che sia veramente la vecchia fossa o se semplicemente usano a sbafo i loro vecchi stendardi



Game, set, match


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2017)

Va beh raga avete scatenato un Flame pauroso  

So benissimo che la fossa ecc erano presenti anche lo scorso anno ma non nel loro posto originale. 
Se poi siamo loro o no io immagino siano i vecchi perché altrimenti sarebbe successo un finimondo .

Posso provare tramite la radio ad avere conferme in merito se vi interessa..


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (4 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh raga avete scatenato un Flame pauroso
> 
> So benissimo che la fossa ecc erano presenti anche lo scorso anno ma non nel loro posto originale.
> Se poi siamo loro o no io immagino siano i vecchi perché altrimenti sarebbe successo un finimondo .
> ...



Sì, grazie, interessa


----------



## krull (4 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti di male in quello non c'è nulla
> 
> C'è di male nel pensare di poter "parlare per i tifosi" nell'avere pretese, nel minacciare i dirigenti, nel fare rivendicazioni, nei comportamenti violenti (i nomi ciro esposito o vincenzo spagnolo dicono nulla a qualcuno?) nel mettere a ferro e fuoco città se qualcuno va contro presunti diritti che non esistono...
> 
> ...



Mi sembra tu veda tutto bianco o tutto nero. Sbagli. Fai un ragionamento fascista cosí senza offesa. Ci sono delinquenti e brave persone in curva cosí come in tutto lo stadio. Semplicemente ad alcuni piace di più andare in curva a cantare mentre altri preferiscono rimanere a godersi la partita seduti. Ma non puoi dire che chi va in curva é delinquente a prescindere perché non é vero. Per esempio gli ultras soprattutto la parte più calda diciamo sono contro la tessera del tifoso per ovvi motivi che tutti immaginiamo. Personalmente credo che invece sia una cosa buona proprio per tagliare fuori la delinquenza dagli stadi eppure per anni sono andato in curva a cantare...le foto che hai postato rappresentano la parte brutta del tifo ed é vero. Ma non sono tutti cosí e ti prego di credermi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io quando sento parlare di ultras ho solo conati di vomito..
> Per me il tifo organizzato è uno dei cancri del calcio: inutile, dannoso e spesso anche brutto da vedere..
> 
> Per me lo stadio dovrebbe essere il teatro dei sogni per tutti e non un luogo in ostaggio di gente che se ne sente padrona..
> ...



Non sono d'accordo. È un discorso troppo generico il tuo, senza offesa. Il tifo organizzato, come quello di ieri, come nella finale di Coppa contro il Barcellona, come nella finale di Champions con la Juve, come in Milan - Manchester in semifinale e tante altre (tifoserie di Borussia D., Fenerbahce, Galatasaray, Liverpool, AEK...) è una delle componenti più belle e spettacolari in una partita, da vedere e da sentire. Il cancro non è il tifo organizzatore in sè, non sono le coreografie, i cori che spaccano i timpani, le bandiere e gli stendardi ovunque; il cancro sono gli avanzi di galera (non tutti) che ci sono nelle curve e che come dici tu si sentono padroni del destino altrui, non per tifare ma per fare affari sporchi e sfogare repressioni e frustrazioni con la violenza. Una partita senza tifo caldo non è la stessa cosa. Io stesso ho fatto l'abbonamento in curva per tre anni, ovviamente senza essere iscritto ad alcun gruppo, poi ho smesso per molti atteggiamenti e situazioni di alcune persone a dir poco prepotenti che ti ho appena descritto, e ti assicuro che sono tutt'altro che un delinquente o un cancro. Senza organizzazione però non ci sarebbero coreografie spettacolari o cori altrettanto divertenti o che caricano; poi magari a te possono non interessare queste cose ma non si può dire che siano inutili o dannose, a differenza di alcuni elementi da carcere duro, quelli si.Un tifo organizzato pulito è possibile, e sarebbe tutt'altro che un cancro.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io quando sento parlare di ultras ho solo conati di vomito..
> Per me il tifo organizzato è uno dei cancri del calcio: inutile, dannoso e spesso anche brutto da vedere..
> 
> Per me lo stadio dovrebbe essere il teatro dei sogni per tutti e non un luogo in ostaggio di gente che se ne sente padrona..
> ...



Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo con te, però il nostro giudizio è fortemente influenzato dal fatto che troppo spesso si è trattato di gente violenta per non dire delinquente, o comunque prezzolata, specie negli ultimi anni.
E infatti erano ano e camicia con la vecchia proprietà che li aveva a libro paga.
Se si tratta di un tifo sano, credo sia una bellissima cosa appartenere ad un gruppo di tifosi.


----------



## DEJAN75 (4 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh raga avete scatenato un Flame pauroso
> 
> So benissimo che la fossa ecc erano presenti anche lo scorso anno ma non nel loro posto originale.
> Se poi siamo loro o no io immagino siano i vecchi perché altrimenti sarebbe successo un finimondo .
> ...



Ho un mio amico d'infanzia che va in curva sud da circa 20 anni.. in casa, in trasferta ovunque.. e conosce benissimo le dinamiche del gruppo.
La fossa dei leoni per quella che era e' morta e sepolta.. tutti coloro che ne facevano parte che la "dirigevano" sono fuori dal giro da anni.. molti non vanno neanche piu allo stadio ( per paura..) altri sono stati picchiati (si picchiati.. dai milanisti stessi..) ...
Quella che vedere sugli spalti e' solo una mera operazione di marketing.. si sfrutta il marchio della "fossa" per vendere magliette, sciarpe e cappellini...... tutto qua..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Agosto 2017)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> E' la stessa cosa che mi chiedo anche io, magari c'è solo un interesse al merchandising da parte dei capi della curva sud





DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Ho un mio amico d'infanzia che va in curva sud da circa 20 anni.. in casa, in trasferta ovunque.. e conosce benissimo le dinamiche del gruppo.
> La fossa dei leoni per quella che era e' morta e sepolta.. tutti coloro che ne facevano parte che la "dirigevano" sono fuori dal giro da anni.. molti non vanno neanche piu allo stadio ( per paura..) altri sono stati picchiati (si picchiati.. dai milanisti stessi..) ...
> Quella che vedere sugli spalti e' solo una mera operazione di marketing.. si sfrutta il marchio della "fossa" per vendere magliette, sciarpe e cappellini...... tutto qua..



Lo penso anche io.


----------



## Wildbone (4 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi, non è questione di Ultras o gruppi organizzati. Il problema sono le persone, in generale; ovunque, in qualsiasi società, in qualsiasi team, in qualsiasi sistema sociale, esistono persone CATTIVE. Persone che sfruttano determinati sistemi per i propri sporchi interessi. E non c'entra nulla la faccia da malavitoso, il modo di vestire o l'ambiente in cui si "professa": la me-rda c'è nei ghetti, nelle città, negli stadi, nelle banche e nelle più grandi corporazioni mondiali. Gli Ultras godono di brutta nomea perchè abbiamo avuti svariati episodi nel calcio mondiale e nostrano in cui si sono dimostrati semplicemente dei violenti e rissosi menefreghisti, totalmente lontani dai valori del vero tifo e della passione sportiva. Bisogna però discernere tra gruppi volutamente violenti (e a cui le diverse società e autorità non cercano di mettere freno) e gruppi di semplice tifo organizzato, con questi ultimi che, seppur magari vantano tra le loro fila degli ex galeotti o comunque persone poco raccomandabili, sono allo stadio per rovesciare amore sulla propria squadra. E ve lo dice uno che, pur amando andare in curva a cantare, mi vergogno quando sento cori razzisti e discriminanti, o quando qualcuno si azzuffa semplicemente perchè di altro orientamento sportivo.

Tutto questo discorso per dire che non ha mai molto senso criticare un gruppo dalla A alla Z, fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, perchè, come uomini, siamo fisiologicamente inclini a raccoglierci in cerchie dove ci sono persone per bene e persone maligne. Non è, insomma, una questione di calcio o sportiva. È la vita stessa il minimo comun denominatore.


----------



## ultràinside (4 Agosto 2017)

Se si parla di ultrà mi si tocca nel vivo e non posso fare finta di nulla.
Fratello Milanforever26 ,rispetto il tuo punto di vista, ma che è proprio l opposto del mio.
Da quello che hai scritto, si evince che tu non abbia mai frequentato la Curva, io k ho vissuta per 23 anni, in casa e trasferta.
Permettimi di dirti che fai un discorso troppo generalizzato, questo proprio perché NON conosci. 
Essere ultrà, non è essere violento (ma alcuni ci sono, come nella società quotidiana) e fare gruppo per essere vicini ovunque e comunque alla squadra, io ho sempre pagato biglietti stadio e soldi per viaggi.
A me ed a molti altri non fregava di giocare contro la cavese piuttosto che la juve,piuttosto che il bologna, insomma solo per la maglia!
Forza Milan !


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me il tifo organizzato è stupendo: coreografie, cori, decorazioni ecc sono parte integrante dello sport e dello spettacolo del calcio...l'atmosfera che c'è allo stadio la si vive anche grazie a loro  
Ovviamente come ogni persona sana di mente condanno la violenza e tutto quello che ci va dietro...


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo anni dallo scioglimento della Fossa dei Leoni e Brigate Rossonere a causa delle lotte interne ( La fossa imputava ai nuovi gruppi ultrà di essere collusi con Galliani e Berlusconi ) nella fantastica notte di ieri i vecchi gruppi hanno fatto ritorno a San Siro con forte stupore di tutti.
> Altro tassello verso il ritorno del vero Milan.


Scusami ma...
1) Le REPLICHE degli striscioni storici sono presenti dallo scorso settembre, in occasione della partita interna contro l'Udinese, e non per "un ritorno dei vecchi gruppi! (Magari!), ma sono stati apposti dagli ultras attuali in segno di omaggio verso chi, appunto, "ha fatto la storia della Sud". Non si capisce quindi "lo stupore di tutti" di ieri sera, visto che gli striscioni avevano fatto la loro comparsa dallo scorso 11 settembre... sarebbe uno stupore un pò tardivo, no?
2) Fossa e Brigate si sarebbero sciolte "perchè accusavano i nuovi gruppi di essere collusi con Galliani e Berlusconi?". Fermiamoci qua, ti prego...

E comunque complimenti alla Curva di ieri sera.


----------



## numero 3 (4 Agosto 2017)

Una società calcistica in difficoltà sfrutta il carisma dei capi ultrà dietro sovvenzioni economiche per pilotare scelte strategiche come eliminare giocatori scomodi fischiandoli o osteggiare allenatori, cerca anche di aumentare presenze negli spalti in trasferte proibitive...si scatena poi un circolo vizioso difficile da estirpare....io credo che trasformare tifosi in spettatori non sia poi così deleterio


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Scusami ma...
> 1) Le REPLICHE degli striscioni storici sono presenti dallo scorso settembre, in occasione della partita interna contro l'Udinese, e non per "un ritorno dei vecchi gruppi! (Magari!), ma sono stati apposti dagli ultras attuali in segno di omaggio verso chi, appunto, "ha fatto la storia della Sud". Non si capisce quindi "lo stupore di tutti" di ieri sera, visto che gli striscioni avevano fatto la loro comparsa dallo scorso 11 settembre... sarebbe uno stupore un pò tardivo, no?
> 2) Fossa e Brigate si sarebbero sciolte "perchè accusavano i nuovi gruppi di essere collusi con Galliani e Berlusconi?". Fermiamoci qua, ti prego...
> 
> E comunque complimenti alla Curva di ieri sera.



Oh ma possibile che ogni volta che si parla di Curva c'è sempre qualcuno che deve far la gara al pisello più lungo ? 

Leggi SOPRA gli altri interventi prima di criticare , pace e amore fratello .

Ho 20anni di tessere secondo blu nel cassetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2017)

Comunque storicamente su Mw non si poteva parlare di 2 cose : politica e curva .

La prima l abbiamo emancipata la seconda è impossibile .


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oh ma possibile che ogni volta che si parla di Curva c'è sempre qualcuno che deve far la gara al pisello più lungo ?
> 
> Leggi SOPRA gli altri interventi prima di criticare , pace e amore fratello .
> 
> Ho 20anni di tessere secondo blu nel cassetto


Io non ho assolutamente l'intenzione di fare a chi ce l'ha più lungo, ho solo riportato le inesattezze contenute, oppure vogliamo dire che gli striscioni (ripeto: LE REPLICHE) sono apparse la prima volta ieri sera quando invece sono lì da 11 mesi? E poi proprio perchè hai 20 anni di tessere nel secondo blu, dovresti sapere le vere cause dello scioglimento soprattutto di FOSSA, che non sono certo le differenze di vedute nei rapporti con la dirigenza.
Io 20 anni di tessere blu (intendo come frequentare lo stadio) nel cassetto non posso permettermele, per motivi logistici, però ogni volta che potevo salire su al tempio o il Milan giocava ad una trasferta abbordabile, la prima cosa che facevo era subito andare al banchetto a fare la tessera dei gruppi per l'annata agonistica che iniziava, proprio per dare un sostegno - purtroppo in gran parte simbolico, non potendo come già detto presenziare assiduamente - alla VECCHIA curva. 
Con questo ti ricambio - SINCERAMENTE E DI CUORE, DA FRATELLO A FRATELLO -il pace e amore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Io non ho assolutamente l'intenzione di fare a chi ce l'ha più lungo, ho solo riportato le inesattezze contenute, oppure vogliamo dire che gli striscioni (ripeto: LE REPLICHE) sono apparse la prima volta ieri sera quando invece sono lì da 11 mesi? E poi proprio perchè hai 20 anni di tessere nel secondo blu, dovresti sapere le vere cause dello scioglimento soprattutto di FOSSA, che non sono certo le differenze di vedute nei rapporti con la dirigenza.
> Io 20 anni di tessere blu (intendo come frequentare lo stadio) nel cassetto non posso permettermele, per motivi logistici, però ogni volta che potevo salire su al tempio o il Milan giocava ad una trasferta abbordabile, la prima cosa che facevo era subito andare al banchetto a fare la tessera dei gruppi per l'annata agonistica che iniziava, proprio per dare un sostegno - purtroppo in gran parte simbolico, non potendo come già detto presenziare assiduamente - alla VECCHIA curva.
> Con questo ti ricambio - SINCERAMENTE E DI CUORE, DA FRATELLO A FRATELLO -il pace e amore.



No problem Bro ci mancherebbe


----------



## ultràinside (4 Agosto 2017)

Bravi fratelli, love e peace 

Ragazzi chi di voi mi sa dire chi sono i Nativi Milano che erano al primo blu al posto dei Commandos Tigre.
In tv non l ho visto lo striscione dei Commandos, mia svista o... sapete dirmi qualcosa ? 
Grazie


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Agosto 2017)

Fossa e Brigate sono il passato (glorioso) della Sud. Finisce tutto qua, niente da aggiungere. Scordatevi eventuali ritorni o operazioni di marketing.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Agosto 2017)

I commandos non ci sono più.


----------



## ultràinside (4 Agosto 2017)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> I commandos non ci sono più.



Ma... sapevo che circa 1 anno fa avevano smentito lo scioglimento,ora mi dai questa notizia... sai dirmi da quando e il perché ?
Nativi , sono sempre con alcuni di loro?
Grazie


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Agosto 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Ma... sapevo che circa 1 anno fa avevano smentito lo scioglimento,ora mi dai questa notizia... sai dirmi da quando e il perché ?
> Nativi , sono sempre con alcuni di loro?
> Grazie



I nativi sono un nuovo gruppo e sinceramente non so da chi sia composto, i commandos come gruppo confermo che non esistono più. Questo è quello che so ad oggi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo


----------



## ultràinside (5 Agosto 2017)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> I nativi sono un nuovo gruppo e sinceramente non so da chi sia composto, i commandos come gruppo confermo che non esistono più. Questo è quello che so ad oggi.


ok, per ora ti ringrazio 
Se poi hai ulteriori info sulla cosa o belle novità della Sud, mi farebbe piacere avere queste news, da te e da altri amici.
Il tutto nella sezione giusta ovviamente....
Ciao


----------



## krull (5 Agosto 2017)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Fossa e Brigate sono il passato (glorioso) della Sud. Finisce tutto qua, niente da aggiungere. Scordatevi eventuali ritorni o operazioni di marketing.



Perché se non c'è nulla di marketing o un ritorno sono comparsi al primo anello l'anno scorso e al secondo laterale quest'anno? Qual'é lo scopo? Giusto per capire


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Perché se non c'è nulla di marketing o un ritorno sono comparsi al primo anello l'anno scorso e al secondo laterale quest'anno? Qual'é lo scopo? Giusto per capire



Ma tu hai visto in vendita materiale di Fossa e Brigate in curva? La questione è di rispetto verso i gruppi storici.


----------



## krull (6 Agosto 2017)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Ma tu hai visto in vendita materiale di Fossa e Brigate in curva? La questione è di rispetto verso i gruppi storici.



No non ho visto niente. Ed é esattamente per quello che ponevo la questione....senza inalberarsi possibilmente perché non ce n'è motivo. Chiedevo come mai sono riapparsi l'anno scorso al primo e riportati poi al secondo. Qual'é il motivo?


----------



## patriots88 (6 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Perché se non c'è nulla di marketing o un ritorno sono comparsi al primo anello l'anno scorso e al secondo laterale quest'anno? Qual'é lo scopo? Giusto per capire



sono stati esposti gli striscioni come "omaggio" a due gruppi che hanno fatto la storia della sud.
ma finisce li.
difatti gli striscioni sono stati esposti tutto l'anno al primo anello. manco in curva.

quest'anno in primo anello pare sia nato un nuovo gruppo. per cui non c'era più spazio per esporli li.
per cui i due striscioni son tornati al secondo anello.


----------



## gabuz (6 Agosto 2017)

Esporre oggi in curva sud lo striscione della Fossa non è un "omaggio" ma un insulto.
E' un po' come menare e tradire la propria ex per poi tenere la sua foto sul comodino.


----------



## krull (6 Agosto 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> sono stati esposti gli striscioni come "omaggio" a due gruppi che hanno fatto la storia della sud.
> ma finisce li.
> difatti gli striscioni sono stati esposti tutto l'anno al primo anello. manco in curva.
> 
> ...



Questo "omaggio" non lo capisco. Non puoi appropriarti di 2 effige cosí. Oltretutto se fosse un omaggio come mai gli striscioni sono nuovi? I vecchi dove sono?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No non ho visto niente. Ed é esattamente per quello che ponevo la questione....senza inalberarsi possibilmente perché non ce n'è motivo. Chiedevo come mai sono riapparsi l'anno scorso al primo e riportati poi al secondo. Qual'é il motivo?



Ma guarda che non sono inalberato, figurati! È un segno di rispetto, ripeto.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Esporre oggi in curva sud lo striscione della Fossa non è un "omaggio" ma un insulto.
> E' un po' come menare e tradire la propria ex per poi tenere la sua foto sul comodino.



Opinione rispettabile, a qualcuno non è piaciuto di sicuro.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Agosto 2017)

Semplicemente la sud è in mano a gente disonesta.
e ve lo dice uno da sempre abbonato in sud e che fa moltissime trasferte in italia ed estero


----------

